# Xpress Screen



## MVP J (Aug 29, 2007)

I know there have been past posts about the Xpress Screen making system but I guess I'm looking for some updates. If you use the system or know of anyone currently using it, I would really appreciate some input. I'm not sure if this is a good way to go or if I should just use the traditional screen making methods. Seems like it cuts a lot of prep time out but I'm concerned with the quality of the screens.

Thanks!


----------



## gemais (Jan 27, 2008)

Im also keen to know a bit more. I dont think you can reclaim the screens at all, but it would be worth it if all goes well and you dont mess up with the artwork to begin with and get the process right. I was thinking of shipping one in, but obviously dont want to be sitting with something I cant use.


----------



## mnapuran (Jun 25, 2008)

We have an XEF913 and have really enjoyed its simplicity and speed.

Can you reclaim screens? Well, they aren't traditional screens, so no you can't. We typically only keep a screen for a specific run, then peel off the material and trash it. Clean up is a breeze! And making another screen takes like 5 minutes.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

We own one but haven't used it successfully. It does create the screen as advertise but our problem is we get a lot of pin wholing, etc. Our screens also broke down fast but could be due to the fact we were doing shirts in a garage (no air) and this material used for making screen is heat sensitive.

We've never actually found success with it but again it does create the screens well you just need to make sure there is NOT dusk, particles etc. that can cause pin wholing.

I have recently found an alterative idea thou that i've tried and got no pin wholing. I saw it on you tube a few months ago. It allows you to use a traditional screen and some vinyl. 

YouTube - screenprint

NOTE: I do not own a us cutter and i don't sell them nor am i affiliated with the maker of the video it just caught my eye since i have a cutter and gave it a try. You don't need to own their cutter.


----------



## BiGGraphics (May 29, 2008)

Would like to know if it works good and if it is worth my time. Haven't used the system and nor have I priced it. Is it decently priced?

Thanks,
Troy


----------



## mnapuran (Jun 25, 2008)

Decently priced is relative, isn't it? 

Actually, like I stated, we have an XEF913 (the larger unit) and a roll of the screen material and the screen frames. We are currently switching our business focus, and will soon have the unit for sale.

I liked the unit quite a bit for it's simplicity and function.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have been looking at this equipment for over a year,i see they have made a new way to make screens. I'm looking still. I think it is a lot of money for the results, I have heard about. I talked to 3 shops that have it and only 1 was happy. ... JB


----------



## deb7019 (Aug 4, 2006)

mnapuran said:


> Actually, like I stated, we have an XEF913 (the larger unit) and a roll of the screen material and the screen frames. We are currently switching our business focus, and will soon have the unit for sale.


Mike, have you already sold your XEF913? I am searching for one. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## ECi_Luke (Mar 1, 2010)

We use those screens here too. I've never used a traditional screen printing method, so no clue what is different. I find that there are quite a few pinholes, but they are easy to fix with a little nail polish on the screen when you notice them. Xpress also selld some kind of power gun that easily gets them off the shirts.

Single color prints are fast to set up and a breeze to print. wintin a month or so I have been able to setup and print 50 shirts in about 30-45 min.

My main complaint is multi-color registration. Whenever I print something with an outline, especially text, I get MAJOR registration errors. I think this may be due to the fact that the screen is streched after exposure, rather than before like traditional printing. 
Is any one else getting this same problem?


----------



## heavenlydesign (Jan 19, 2010)

if you are planning on diong 5-100 peice orders then it would be great. At least it works for me.


----------



## cattman4 (Jul 6, 2010)

i have used it with some success but some of my screens have pins holes which can fixed with finger nail polish and also the screens break down kind of fast but they save alot time.


----------



## ProdigyMarketing (Jan 22, 2010)

I have and Xpress Screen and I have to say that it really did the job for me. The only reason I don't use mine now is because I have moved on to more detailed and specialty printing. So I have had to adapt to tradition screen making. I did as many as 250 on 1 screen. I know that is not common and I wouldn't expect results like that consistently. But there is no reason why you can't run 50 -70 shirt runs all day.


----------



## Colorado Joe (Aug 14, 2009)

Works for me also. I have used the system for about 7 years now. It does have limitations. Lots of pin holes. Not the best for print flash print with white. But I have done as many as 1,000 shirts on 1 screen for a left chest print.


----------



## EVLIND (Dec 13, 2010)

Can someone who has the screen maker 1000 tell me if they had issues with the staging glass breaking?


----------



## wlt903 (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been using this system for about a year. Been thru 2 rolls of mesh and yet to have a screen break down... As for pinholes try using new paper and not recycled paper. The recycled paper has specks of carbon from the old paper so when you burn the screen those specks also burn making pinholes. Since I was told about this I don't have pinholes anymore...


----------



## mtothe (Sep 4, 2012)

I purchased the xpress screen making system in 2009. I have the SM1000 screen maker. I will say that this system is for the hobbyist. If you are looking at doing simple one color prints it may work for you.

Problems I have had.
1) Pinholes, a nightmare of a problem that is still present with many, many trials and errors and reported fixes from the Xpress gang.
2) Registration of artwork for multicolored jobs.
When doing two or more colors it is almost impossible to correctly get art lined up. Additional problems have occured into a large print run of a multicolored design using a light ink on a dark shirt and then have the screen break down because the ink is having to be pulled to hard to try and get an even look on the shirt
3) You cannot use glitter ink with their mesh
4) when using a light ink on a dark shirt in a large print run I often times had to prepare an additional screen because it would break down.
5) Sharpness and crisp lines, letters and logos are hard to achieve because of their mesh. (traditional gives you better quality of screens and a better detail as to what ink comes out)
6) half tones are hard to achieve if you have to pull your squeegee across the shirt more than once (with traditional you can pull 2 or 3 times, if needed)
7) Trade in values - the screen maker is absolete when purchased, they sale it to you for $4400 and it isnt worth $1000 a short while later. I know this because I have switched from their method into the traditional method and they offered me $1000 for a screen maker that was two years old and very little used.

Yes you may be able to make a screen in 5 minutes, yes clean up may be easier, but may also be re-burning screens to finish your print run and what happens if your customer wants a one color image on white shirts with 25 red ink, 25 blue ink, 25 green ink....well you would have to make a screen for each of the colors but the traditional way you would simply have to clean the screen and print on.


----------



## theartshop (Dec 20, 2013)

just put masking tape around the frame top and bottom, problem solve, we have the xcreen machine, very good machine, we use a bigger frames , the frames tha comes with machine are too thin.
we are also selling this machine xef 913 larger unit, with a four color station with flasher, make offer.


----------



## theartshop (Dec 20, 2013)

xpress machine does the job well, on screen breaking, you need to put tape top and bottom of frames, use thicker frames, for detail image use the high mesh res.
this machine is for people that have a business says at the flea market and customers need t shirts right there, one hour service, but i agreed if you are doing multi color and more a 100 shirts , old technologie if the way to go. also use a new squegge, yours maybe warped, also if you are using waterbase ink, use reducer, this mesh dont like thick ink.


----------



## ApollotheGrizzle (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello all, 

So it's coming up on 2016 and I'm looking into this system. My operation is almost exclusively digital and this is what my staff knows. I saw this at the SGIA this year and liked the computer to screen scenario.

Our screen printing is currently outsourced. Most of the client requests we get are for less than one dozen to about 5 dozen shirts. Mainly one colour but up to three. 

I'm hoping the the Xpresscreen system would give us easy flexibility to get started and fulfil/generate orders like these until we get the hang of screen printing and then go for traditional if it really doesn't cut it for high volume. 

Is there anyone on the forum still using it and having decent results?

Thanks!


----------



## wlt903 (Aug 29, 2011)

In my opinion..... If you are going to do one color prints and two color where the colors don't touch you will probably have pretty good luck. If you use it for a couple dozen shirts its ok. I finally just went to traditional screen printing getting better results.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

ApollotheGrizzle said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So it's coming up on 2016 and I'm looking into this system. My operation is almost exclusively digital and this is what my staff knows. I saw this at the SGIA this year and liked the computer to screen scenario.
> 
> ...



This system is over priced junk. You'll be money ahead learning the proper way to make screens. Imo there are no shortcuts for quality screen making unless you drop a ton of money on a DTS.


----------



## JosephRegan90 (Dec 26, 2015)

XEF913 is good for you


----------

